# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت  شرح طريقة عمل شبكة منزلية على windows 7/XP

## salihmob

*المتطلبات :*  * 1- كرت شبكة على جميع الأجهزة على الأقل واحد في كل جهاز*   * 2- السويتش وهو متوفرة في الأسواق بالأضافة إلى أسلاك ( كيبل ) الشبكة ..*  * 3- ربط هذه الأسلاك بالكرووت والسويتش ..*  * الشرح :*  * نبدأ في الصور التالية*   * لنشرح في البداية طريقة عمل شبكة صغيرة ..*  **   **   **   **   **   **   **   **   **   **   **   **   **   **   **   **  * ______________________*

----------


## salihmob

*والآن طريقة ربط الطابعة ... وإعدادها في الجهاز الرئيسي..     
______________________  والآن طريقة ربط الطابعة ... وإعدادها في الجهاز الفرعي..                       
______________________  والآن شرح طريقة تبادل الملفات من خلال المجلدات التي تعمل لها مشاركة         
انتهي  
اتمنى ان اكون قد افدتكم  ولا اريد سوى الدعاء لوالدى بالرحمة 
تحيــــــاتى   
تم اعداد الشراح بواسطه  Dream writer 
له كل الشكر والتقدير  *

----------


## mohamed73

مشكور حبيبي

----------


## امير الصمت

موضوع رائع يا غالى وشرخ واقي بارك الله فيك

----------


## GSM-AYA

موضوع رائع يا غالى

----------


## hassan riach

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## gsm4maroc

بارك الله فيك

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك+شرح ممتاز

----------


## narosse27

*تسلم ايديك ياغالي ويعطيك العافية*

----------


## salinas

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

موضوع رائع تسلم يداك
اخى الحبيب

----------


## narosse27

مبرووووووك من الاعماق والى الامام وبالتوفيق يارب

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

الله ينور حبيبى ع الشرح

----------


## khaledrepa

شكرا وبارك الله فيك  
على الشرح الرائع

----------


## amjed5

ممتاز عمل رائع

----------


## omargur

بارك الله فيك

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

جزاك الله كل خير
اخى الكريم 
شرع ممتاز

----------


## tifaa

موضوع رائع يا غالى وشرخ واقي بارك الله فيك  
الموضوع الاصلى الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## trust

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك

----------


## rahilay

شروحات سهلة ومفيدة... بارك الله فيكم

----------


## mobilecent

تسلم يدك اخى

----------


## hammam_twfiq

احسنتم جزاكم الله خير

----------


## IJDAD

Merci

----------


## mftah

بارك الله فيك

----------


## prado210

مشكور حبيبي

----------


## titiff

مشكور اخي موضوع رائع

----------


## ahmed189

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## y.tresor

_بارك الله فيك_

----------

